# Mods, whats happening in the Flame room?



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Why, when I write (insert slang word for female genitalia that begins with c) in the flame room, does it change it to "doodah"

Come on guys, what's happening????????????????


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

I am guessing you wanted to call them a bunch of cunt's.

I did wonder what the 'doodah' stuff was all about!

I thought you were allowed to swear in the flame room?

BTW, i hate that 'c' word.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

I see!

i put the 'c' word in there...and lo and behold it got changed to doodah.

After the previous thread of swearing i am guessing they have one of those filter/censor things now?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Logical explanation, but why apply it to the flame room, that's its purpose


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Gonna call my 'c' a doodah from now on! :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

All or nothing I expect


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

I thought it was looked upon as too draconian

Or have we all been bad, and need nannying?

Hey, maybe we can have a thread like the sig test, where we can see what words we are allowed to use


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

The cunt block has been in place for like forever... basically it is the one word which is in the swear filter.

It's not new, its just always been...

cunt
cunt
cunt
cunt
cunt
cunt
cunt
cunt


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

You could never write the word Scun thorpe either, scunthorpe, see


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

OK, gotta try this.......................... here goes..................Scunthorpe


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

doodah thats a cool word i may start to use this........my arse..... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jim.............


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

jim said:


> doodah thats a cool word i may start to use this........my arse..... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Jim Royle


Sorted that for you


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

As above basically, only word which is in the word filter and is applied globally to the forum. No options for forum specific on or off settings.


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

All together now!

De Camptown ladies sing dis song, Doo-dah! doo-dah! 
De Camptown race-track five miles long, Oh, doo-dah day! 
I come down dah wid my hat caved in, Doo-dah! doo-dah! 
I go back home wid a pocket full of tin, Oh, doo-dah day!


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

London said:


> All together now!
> 
> De Camptown ladies sing dis song, Doo-dah! doo-dah!
> De Camptown race-track five miles long, Oh, doo-dah day!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Brilliant


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

triplefan said:


> Why, when I write (insert slang word for female genitalia that begins with c) in the flame room, does it change it to "doodah"
> 
> Come on guys, what's happening????????????????


I have seven cats and their all doodah's.......


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

There is also a laugh related word that you can't use - $n igger....

Try it


----------



## ricocheTT (Oct 24, 2009)

jim said:


> doodah thats a cool word i may start to use this........my arse..... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Jim.............


That's a dahdoo.

So you can be using a dildoo on your doodah or even a didgeredoo on you dahdoo if you're an anti-doodah lover and bat for the other side. :lol:

rik


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

ricocheTT said:


> jim said:
> 
> 
> > doodah thats a cool word i may start to use this........my arse..... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


You should defo buy Rich's car, your sense of humour is the same :wink:


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

who me????????????

i have a car what do i want another for............FFS man :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jim..........


----------

